# Fort smallwood park fishing report June 11



## tacklemake

I went fishing today June 11 2010 and the tide was med going out at 8 am.It was a brite sunny day and at the park there's not much shade over the water.The only perch that I seen caught were at the fishing pier but not on it and they were small.The bait used was grass shrimp and a small jig with a float.I tried using my feather spinner bait but know luck then I tried the glow-jig without bait and Icaught 1 LY about 8".So I stop fishing and started taking pictures and talking with some new fishing friends.The bull nose rays are everywhere in groups of 3 to 6 rays and they are working up and down the shore at the park.Now you know why it was so hard to catch anything the rays were run everything away including crabs.BEWARE if you plan to catch the rays they are not skates they do have a barb in the end of the tail and if they hit you with it (you will be very sorry) so don't let the kids around them while there out of the water.So if you plan to go good luck and god bless.................woody:fishing:


----------



## richardbb85

thanks man

and yea, i hate those rays.


----------



## Foursteps24

It's mating season and I am usually at the Severn this time of year and see the same activity from the pier.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

They're heeerrreee....


----------



## BerserkCaster

Hi tacklemake, I am just curious. Where do you buy the grass shrimp? I have look for them in many super market, but none has them. Thanks


----------



## c-villefisherr

clydes is where i get em off hammonds ferry rd. anglers before u go over the bb sells em and just about any bait store


----------



## poppopbr

I was at Ft. Smallwood today (6/12). We saw on large ray swimming parallel to the pier from the shore out into the river. No one was catching anything...crabs or fish.


----------



## tacklemake

BerserkCaster said:


> Hi tacklemake, I am just curious. Where do you buy the grass shrimp? I have look for them in many super market, but none has them. Thanks


bait stores like Warren's bait box,Fishbone's or clydes


----------



## tacklemake

PoppopB said:


> I was at Ft. Smallwood today (6/12). We saw on large ray swimming parallel to the pier from the shore out into the river. No one was catching anything...crabs or fish.


That's why


----------



## RuddeDogg

Looks like a nice spot to fish.


----------



## poppopbr

RuddeDogg said:


> Looks like a nice spot to fish.


It is. Spot-a-pots at the head of the pier. Railings are Trex so splinters is not an issue. Aside from the pier, there is plenty of places to cast off shore.


----------



## dena

If you fish from shore, take a heaver rod with you. It is shallow out 75 yards or more, then drops off to 10-15 feet.


----------



## sidthesquidtkle

for those people that can't find grass shrimp,go to a tropical fish store.they have them but under another name and reasonable.


----------

